
Flood Maps: Interactive map of rising sea levels - BerislavLopac
http://flood.firetree.net/
======
zifiy
Interesting, if you look at the Florida with +60m enabled then you get this
weird diamond. This is a bug or does Florida have some weird landmass I've
never known about before?

~~~
BerislavLopac
Looks like a rendering bug to me; there is a similar diamond in South
Carolina.

